# How do i view threads since last visit?



## Rykard (22 Jul 2007)

Hi,

is there any way to view threads since last visit?

Cheers
Rich


----------



## Yorkshireman (22 Jul 2007)

Click on "New Posts"? (in the darker blue header strip at the top of the page)


----------



## Rykard (23 Jul 2007)

Ta, I was looking for something else and overlooking the obvious


----------



## mosschops2 (24 Jul 2007)

Me too!!! Good one Yorkshireman!!


(I assume that didn't used to be there - like last week??)


----------



## mosschops2 (24 Jul 2007)

But... this isn't actually "number of threads since last visit" - not in the same way that C+ did it. I'm not saying that it should be just because C+ was that way - but in my most limited experience, if I were to click on it now, and peruse the threads, then reclick on it in an hour's time, I would expect to see only threads posted in that hour - irrelevant of when I logged on.

I only mention this, as I often have C+ on in the background of my computer, but when waiting for it to do something, I check out C+. (Some SAP / excel stuff can spend 3-10 minutes thinking, which I tend to do say 5 times a day....)

However, if this is not the norm, then I can easily live with it, as it is!!


----------



## Yorkshireman (24 Jul 2007)

I think it was there, but a bit more to the right hand side in small black print ... (I think ). Possibly said "Posts since last visit".


----------



## Yorkshireman (24 Jul 2007)

Using IE6 I find it handy to click Refresh from time to time to update things.


----------



## mosschops2 (24 Jul 2007)

But - refreshing doesn't change the time I last logged in - I think logging off and logging on again would give the result I was originally expecting....


----------



## Elmer Fudd (24 Jul 2007)

mosschops2 said:


> But... this isn't actually "number of threads since last visit" - not in the same way that C+ did it. I'm not saying that it should be just because C+ was that way - but in my most limited experience, if I were to click on it now, and peruse the threads, then reclick on it in an hour's time, I would expect to see only threads posted in that hour - irrelevant of when I logged on.
> 
> I only mention this, as I often have C+ on in the background of my computer, but when waiting for it to do something, I check out C+. (Some SAP / excel stuff can spend 3-10 minutes thinking, which I tend to do say 5 times a day....)
> 
> However, if this is not the norm, then I can easily live with it, as it is!!



Get the same problem, if 'puter plays up and I knock it off, I only get the "latest" postings" shown, not the one I was about to read. Apart from that excellent chit-chat site, and welcome all from c+. I was on there but didn't use it often, but much prefer this. a.n.other site sucks in my opinion.
Couldn't even transfer user name or e-mail etc. etc.


----------

